# Aufbau-Thread GT Bravado 1997



## Leuchtentrager (18. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich an meinen Bravado-LE-Rahmen zur Zeit nicht rankomme (das fünfte gleichaussehende Bravado LE im Forum ist wenig reizvoll) und hier ein paar gute Dinge erfahren habe, habe ich jetzt für einen schmalen Taler die Basis für handwerkliches Tun erworben: Ein GT Bravado 1997.

Der Ur-Gedanke war folgender: An GT-Retro-Bikes aus Stahl gefallen mir nur Skinwall-Reifen. So einen filigranen, farbigen Rahmen mit schwarzen 2.1ern auf silbernen Felgen finde ich grauenvoll. Wirklich gute Skinwall-Reifen sind aber nicht mehr zu bekommen. Es führt auf Dauer also kein Weg an dem sauren Apfel der schwarzen Reifen vorbei. Bleibt nur, das Bike an die Reifen anzupassen. Als Rahmenfarbe kommt da für mich nur schwarz, weiß und eben die Farbe des Bravado 97 in Frage.

Der Rahmen ist vom Material her eher mittelmäßig und schwer, die Forke ist keine Bologna Lite mehr, aber er sieht chic aus und wird gut zu aktuellen Komponenten passen.

Und hier mein Erwerb:












Selbst in diesem obskuren Zustand sieht der Rahmen geil aus. Finde ich. Er hat natürlich einige Problemzonen:






Und das Cockpit ist auch ganz entzückend:






Egal. Das einzige, was am Bike bleiben wird, ist ... äääh ... na ja ... der Lack. 

Auf gehts. Es stehen die üblichen Probleme an: Sattelstütze festgefressen, Kurbel und Innenlager sicher auch. Wenn der Rahmen von allem befreit ist, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. Juni 2015)

Das Innenlager ist raus, aber die Sattelstütze ist ein schwerer Fall. Loch durchgebohrt, 1 Meter lange Baustahl-Stange durchgesteckt, gewuchtet wie blöd, nichts. Nächste Maßnahme: Wärme+Kältespray. Wenn das nicht fruchtet, bleibt nur noch Raussägen. Es wird also ein paar Tage dauern, bis der Rahmen auf dem Tisch steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Juni 2015)

Da liegt das Drecksding:





Wärme und Kälte haben das Teil unbeeindruckt gelassen. Also blieb nur noch die Brute-Force-Methode.


----------



## Mintia (24. Juni 2015)

Schön seziert! 

Wie sieht denn der Rahmen von innen aus?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (24. Juni 2015)

Auf den ersten Blick leicht rostig, aber unbedenklich. Aber noch steht das Teil mit all dem Schrott dran im dunklen Keller. Heute oder eher morgen wird der Rahmen vollständig freigelegt, entkeimt und ins Helle verlagert. Mal sehen, ob der Optimismus dann fortwährt.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Juni 2015)

Der Rahmen ist bereitet:






Ein Paar kleine Roststellen hat er, aber für den vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck ist mir das egal. Eine kleine Delle hat er auch, die liegt genau an einer Ecke von dem GT-Decal, so dass sie kaum zu sehen ist.

Und der Steuersatz muss gewechselt werden. Baue ich da einen roten ein?


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Juni 2015)

Hut ab .

Aus der Entfernung sieht das Ganze schon ziemlich sauber aus .

Die alten Stahl GTs sind einfach ne Augenweite - ich glaub ich muss mir auch wieder eins zulegen .

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Juni 2015)

Hier mit roten Steuersatz-Lagerschalen:






Zunächst ist erstmal Bastelpause, denn, wie ich gerade feststelle, habe ich meine gesamten Felgenband-Vorräte verarbeitet. Aber die Räder sind schon eingespeicht und harren des Einbaus:






Und dann werde ich vorsorglich das Gewinde im Tretlagergehäuse nachschneiden lassen.


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juni 2015)

So sah meiner auch mal aus...

Naja, jetzt halt ANDERS, etwas.

Die Gewinde brauchst du normal nicht nachschneiden, Brunox oder WD40 drauf, über Nacht einwirken lassen und mit ner Drahtbürste sauberbürschtln. Beim Nachschneiden kann man halt auch viel kaputt machen...

Die roten Teile sehen mal Sahne aus!

Viel Spaß weiterhin und immer schön berichten

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## ceo (28. Juni 2015)

schönes projekt - bin gespannt


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. Juni 2015)

So sehr dolle soll es gar nicht werden. Zum einen soll es ein Stadtrad werden, also auch mal 10 Minuten vor der Post stehen, ohne dass das ganze oder Teile davon verschwinden. Zum anderen wäre es auch etwas überzogen, an diesem Rahmen hochwertige Teile zu verbauen. Es soll aber chick aussehen und mit einem aktuellen 3x10-Antriebsstrang versehen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (6. Juli 2015)

Du wohnst am falschen Fleck. 

Vor der Post klaut bei uns keiner was und vorm Biergarten wird nur "ausgeliehen"

Das Bild fehlte beim letzten Beitrag, bitteschön:





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Leuchtentrager (6. Juli 2015)

Also, mir ist auch noch nichts geklaut worden. Ich bin da wohl vom Forum infiltriert. Das Bravado kenne ich natürlich. 

Hier geht es alsbald weiter, es ist nur gerade etwas zu heiß zum basteln und ich muss noch ein paar Teile besorgen und warte da auf die entscheidenden Schnäppchen. Die Sattelstütze ist gerade von amazon {} gekommen, als Füllstoff zur Portobefreiung.

Zwischenstand ohne neues Posting: Eine niegel-nagel-neue Deore-V-Brake ist im Anmarsch. Für vorn und hinten natürlich, mit Hebeln, Zügen und Hüllen für 40 Euro. Es formt sich.

Zwischenstand ohne neues Posting: Meine Sitzrohr-Entsiffungs-Installation:





Funktioniert wunderbar, aber der Akku ist alle. Also warten. Und der Drahtbürsten-Aufsatz für das Tretlager ist zu groß. Also noch länger warten.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (10. Juli 2015)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ... Die Gewinde brauchst du normal nicht nachschneiden, Brunox oder WD40 drauf, über Nacht einwirken lassen und mit ner Drahtbürste sauberbürschtln. ...


Danke für den Tipp. Ist erledigt, es schraubt sich bestens. Das Sattelrohr ist auch entkeimt, so dass die Stütze gut hineingeht.

Heute habe ich das letzte Material geordert. Das heißt: Nächste Woche gibt es Bilder von der ersten Ausbaustufe.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. Juli 2015)

Die erste Ausbaustufe ist fertig. Leider sind die Bilder unter aller Sau, so dass ich erst einmal nur diese Impression vorzeigen kann:






Mal sehen, ob ich heute noch etwas aussagekräftigeres hinbekomme.


----------



## Leertaste (19. Juli 2015)

Na, lass sehen !


----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. Juli 2015)

Da ist also mein neues Stadtrad:


(click zum Vergrößern)


(click zum Vergrößern)

Die Ausstattung ist, wie man sieht, größtenteils die aktuelle Deore 10-fach. Die Räder sind DT Swiss XR 425, mit DT Comp und alten LX-Naben. Die Reifen sind für die Felgen viel zu dick, waren aber gerade im Hause. Die Sattelstütze ist eine nagelneue BBB Skyscraper, der Vorbau einer von Stevens, der Lenker ein Syntace Duraflite. Der Materialpreis liegt bei 320,50 Euro, zuzüglich Reifen, Kassette und Vorbau, die hier rumlagen.

In der nächsten Ausbaustufe soll ein 17°-Vorbau dran und irgendwann schmalere Reifen, wahrscheinlich 1.85er Rocket Ron. Oder ich klöppele mir noch einen Radsatz mit DT Swiss E 533 (19 mm Maulweite). Dann hätte ich gern noch einen aktuellen Sattel, der Vetta SL ist mir hier zu schade. Wenn sich das Bike bewährt, bekommt es vielleicht den schon angedachten roten Steuersatz und ein Innenlager mit roten Lagerschalen, aber das hat Zeit.

Das Rad wurde heute mit einer Fahrt zum Bäcker eingeweiht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leertaste (21. Juli 2015)

Sehr schick geworden !


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2015)

Die roten Akzente kommen gut, schönes Alltagsrad!


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Juli 2015)

Von der technischen Seite gefällt mir Dein Rad super.
Aber optisch gefällt mir Matt Schwarz für ein Fahrrad überhaupt nicht. SORRY


----------



## noocelo (25. Juli 2015)

Von der technischen Seite gefällt mir Dein Rad super.
Auch optisch gefällt mir Matt Schwarz für ein Fahrrad sehr. RESPEKT


----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. Juli 2015)

Mattschwarz ist so eine Sache. Optisch mein Lieblingsbike ist nach wie vor mein ferrari-rotes Karakoram. Da muss ich jedes Mal grinsen, wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, wenn ich dran vorbeilaufe.

Ausgangspunkt war ja, dass keine modernen, gut rollenden Skinwall-Reifen in 2.1 mehr hergestellt werden und ich schwarze Reifen an Retrobikes nicht mag. Schwarze Reifen gehen bei mir an Stahl nur an schwarzen oder weißen Rahmen. Diese komische matt-braun-schwarze Farbe des Bravado von 1997 fand ich ideal. Und dann habe ich, wie schon hier problematisiert, vor allem ein stimmiges Bild eines möglichst modern ausgestatteten Bikes auf Basis eines GT-Stahlrahmens angestrebt. Wie es so vor mir steht, sieht es, abgesehen von der V-Brake, wirklich aus, als wäre es aktuell.

Anfangs hatte ich mit 780er XT-Komponenten angefangen, das erschien mir für den Rahmen dann aber eine Schublade zu noch gegriffen. Deore passt da für mich genau. Interessanterweise schaltet die Deore an dem Bike akurater als die XT an meinem Carbonhobel. Selbst zusammengeschraubt passt doch am besten.

Aber das nächste Projekt ist ein rotes 16“-Karakoram mit viel Silber und dicken Onza-Canis-Skinwall-Puschen, was aussehen soll, wie eine etwas in Richtung Fat-Bike überzogene Replika. Also so, als hätte heute jemand versucht, mit aktueller Ausstattung ein Bike zu bauen, das wie ein 90er-Jahre-GT aussieht. Interessant wäre so etwas auch auf Basis eines verchromten Sunn-Rahmens aus den 90er Jahren, aber der ist in 16“ schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. September 2015)

Ausbaustufe 2, jetzt mit ein paar Nutzungsspuren:



 

Der Vorbau ist nun einer mit altersgerechten 17° und die Reifen sind etwas weniger voluminöse Rocket Ron 1.85.


Jaja, die Züge sind immer noch nicht gekürzt.


----------



## Ganimed! (6. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Bravado und wirklich gute Arbeit. 

Immer wieder erfreulich zu sehen dass es Menschen gibt, die ein solch tolles altes Bike noch wertschätzen und ihm wieder zu einem "fahrrad"würdigen Dasein verhelfen  

Gruß,

Olli


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. März 2016)

Die Endfassung:






Mit einem neuen Sattel sind nun alle "tragenden" Teile aktuell.


----------



## Spacefrog (24. April 2018)

Ich hab dasselbe in blau matt. Glaube aber es ist ein '98.


----------

